# 2000 A6 2.7T headlight keeps burning out on the driver side



## chimpone (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulb will work consistently, then intermittently and then stop working altogether...Burns out very prematurely, between 2000-3000 miles...any solutions or things to look for?...I was told its the connecting plug itself, but it looks fine...


----------

